# How to get the karat of silver ?



## talalstuvs (Oct 6, 2010)

Could anyone guide me about the procedure of getting karat of silver please ?
Thanks in Advance 
waiting for reply.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 6, 2010)

talalstuvs said:


> Could anyone guide me about the procedure of getting karat of silver please ?
> Thanks in Advance
> waiting for reply.



Don't understand the question. Do you want to know how to assay silver? Silver purity isn't measured in karats. Only gold.


----------



## talalstuvs (Oct 6, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> talalstuvs said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone guide me about the procedure of getting karat of silver please ?
> ...



Then how we will measured silver purity?


----------



## nickvc (Oct 7, 2010)

Gold carats are measured in percentages to 14k 58.5% Au 18 k 75.0% Au, with silver one of the most popular is Sterling silver 92.5% Ag but many other types exist especially in coinage. Hope this helps.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 7, 2010)

Silver purity is generally discussed as the number of 9's, or by the silver content, expressed as 925 (Sterling), 900 (Coin), etc. Some of the Scandinavian countries have produced flatware as low as 720 (72% silver).

Harold


----------

